# Conte verso le dimissioni: diretta tv su La7



## fabri47 (25 Gennaio 2021)

Il premier *Giuseppe Conte dovrebbe dimettersi *già da *oggi *e non domani. 

*Diretta tv su La7 *con la Maratona di Enrico Mentana, in onda già da adesso.

*Aggiornamenti:

Inviata di La7 Sardoni: Conte si dimette stasera o domattina.

Mentana: "Conte dovrebbe andare al Quirinale, dopo una convocazione di un consiglio dei ministri che ancora non ha avuto luogo che non era inizialmente previsto per oggi".

Sardoni: "Ci potrebbero essere 13-14 senatori, compresi alcuni di IV, che formerebbero una maggioranza a patto che si tolga di mezzo la relazione Bonafede dove non c'è la maggioranza per approvarla". 

Mentana: "Alle 18, riunione dei grillini con Crimi. I grillini devono decidere tra Conte o Bonafede". 

Dagospia: Conte andrà da Mattarella a dimettersi tra le 18:30 e le 19:00, dopo una formale comunicazione al Consiglio dei ministri. Il premier, inoltre, potrebbe chiedere al Presidente della Repubblica un mandato esplorativo per trovare una maggioranza entro 24/48 ore. Ma è molto difficile e solo un riappacificamento con Renzi può portare ad una maggioranza. 

Sardoni (La7): "Voce più insistente dai palazzi, se Conte salirà al Colle sarà per dimettersi". 

Mentana: "Secondo fonti vicine al Quirinale, Conte si prepara a dimettersi per domani mattina dopo la riunione del Consiglio dei ministri".

Domani mattina alle 9 è stato convocato il Consiglio dei Ministri avente come oggetto le dimissioni di Conte. In seguito salirà al Quirinale. 

**Mediaset: Casalino ha comunicato alla stampa delle dimissioni di Conte prima che la comunicazione arrivasse a Mattarella. Cosa mai accaduta nella storia della Repubblica.

Repubblica: Conte avrebbe detto ai suoi in privato "Non è detto che stavolta riuscirò a farcela".*


----------



## fabri47 (25 Gennaio 2021)

*La7: Conte teme nuove consultazioni. Renzi potrebbe mettere il veto su Conte.*


----------



## fabri47 (25 Gennaio 2021)

*Ancora La7: pezzi del centrodestra disponibili a formare nuovo governo, a patto che non ci sia Conte.*


----------



## sacchino (25 Gennaio 2021)

Ciaone Avvocato d'Italia te e i tuoi DPCM.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Gennaio 2021)

*La7: Conte si dimette stasera o domattina.*


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (25 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il premier *Giuseppe Conte dovrebbe dimettersi *già da *oggi *e non domani.
> 
> *Diretta tv su La7 *con la Maratona di Enrico Mentana, in onda già da adesso.



Per un attimo ho pensato ad Antonio


----------



## 7vinte (25 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *La7: Conte si dimette domattina.*



Noooo hai capito male, ha detto la Sardoni o stasera o domattina. Sta attento!!


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Gennaio 2021)

Il più ridicolo presidente del Consiglio che l'Italia abbia mai avuto.

Chissà che sensazione prova a dimettersi senza avere la poltrona già pronta sicura come nel 2019. Disposto a rimangiarsi qualsiasi cosa per il potere, è la rappresentazione perfetta di tutti i mali della politica italiana


----------



## admin (25 Gennaio 2021)

Cacarella gli darebbe l'incarico anche se si presentasse col fratello, col cugino e con la suocera.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Gennaio 2021)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Noooo hai capito male, ha detto la Sardoni o stasera o domattina. Sta attento!!


Grazie! Aggiorno il post principale.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Gennaio 2021)

La7 fa pubblicità ogni 5 minuti. Che fastidio!


----------



## admin (25 Gennaio 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Il più ridicolo presidente del Consiglio che l'Italia abbia mai avuto.
> 
> Chissà che sensazione prova a dimettersi senza avere la poltrona già pronta sicura come nel 2019. Disposto a rimettere qualsiasi cosa per il potere, è la rappresentazione perfetta di tutti i mali della politica italiana



E' il boia scelto per mandare definitivamente all'inferno questa nazione. A missione compiuta, sparirà. Con le saccocce piene ed un biglietto per l'arca di Noè.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Gennaio 2021)

*Mentana: "Conte dovrebbe andare al Quirinale, dopo una convocazione di un consiglio dei ministri che ancora non ha avuto luogo e che non era inizialmente previsto per oggi".*


----------



## fabri47 (25 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Mentana: "Conte dovrebbe andare al Quirinale, dopo una convocazione di un consiglio dei ministri che ancora non ha avuto luogo e che non era inizialmente previsto per oggi".*


.


----------



## zamp2010 (25 Gennaio 2021)

Cosa cambia se si dimette Conte?


----------



## fabri47 (25 Gennaio 2021)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> Cosa cambia se si dimette Conte?


Nulla in sostanza, cercherà di fare un'altra maggioranza. Anche se molte testate dicono che la strada rimane in salita.


----------



## Andris (25 Gennaio 2021)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> Cosa cambia se si dimette Conte?



nulla.
"non c'è alternativa a Conte" ormai è il mantra del pd,oltre al M5S

sta provando a far qualcosa per non cadere miseramente in diretta come prodi 13 anni fa proprio in questi giorni,visto che il M5S ha negato modifiche alla riforma della giustizia sulla prescrizione e renziani-moderati-socialisti non voteranno mai quella roba la'
chiedendo la fiducia giovedì sarebbe caduto il governo


----------



## fabri47 (25 Gennaio 2021)

*Sardoni: "Ci potrebbero essere 13-14 senatori, compresi alcuni di IV, che formerebbero una maggioranza a patto che si tolga di mezzo la relazione Bonafede dove non c'è la maggioranza per approvarla".*


----------



## carlocarlo (25 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' il boia scelto per mandare definitivamente all'inferno questa nazione. A missione compiuta, sparirà. Con le saccocce piene ed un biglietto per l'arca di Noè.



il boia sarà quello che arrivera, questo viene fatto fuori perche si rifiuta di fare il boia (leggasi MES)


----------



## fabri47 (25 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Sardoni: "13-14 senatori, compresi alcuni di IV, ci potrebbe essere una maggioranza a patto che si tolga di mezzo la relazione Bonafede dove non c'è la maggioranza per approvarla".*


Finita! Per tenere la poltrona ingoieranno anche questo boccone.


----------



## Andris (25 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Finita! Per tenere la poltrona ingoieranno anche questo boccone.



Di Maio ha detto di no chiaramente...vedremo se farà altra figuraccia


----------



## fabri47 (25 Gennaio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> Di Maio ha detto di no chiaramente...vedremo se farà altra figuraccia


Ah beh, se lo dice Di Maio...


----------



## fabri47 (25 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Sardoni: "Ci potrebbero essere 13-14 senatori, compresi alcuni di IV, che formerebbero una maggioranza a patto che si tolga di mezzo la relazione Bonafede dove non c'è la maggioranza per approvarla".*


.


----------



## David Gilmour (25 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ah beh, se lo dice Di Maio...



Una garanzia!


----------



## fabri47 (25 Gennaio 2021)

*Mentana: "Alle 18, riunione dei grillini con Crimi. I grillini devono decidere tra Conte o Bonafede".*


----------



## fabri47 (25 Gennaio 2021)

L'impressione, comunque, è che si sia formato un bel cortocircuito che solo Renzi può decidere di risolvere o meno.


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Gennaio 2021)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> Cosa cambia se si dimette Conte?



Mattarella può concedergli un reincarico da accettare con riserva a cui seguono consultazioni lampo in cui o i responsabili ci sono, oppure è costretto a sciogliere negativamente la riserva e rimettere totalmente la decisione sul da farsi in capo a Mattarella


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Gennaio 2021)

Nessun pathos, se le cantano e se le suonano da soli con il benestare della Mummia.


----------



## smallball (25 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Mentana: "Alle 18, riunione dei grillini con Crimi. I grillini devono decidere tra Conte o Bonafede".*



Se fossero coerenti andrebbero col Guardiasigilli


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Mentana: "Alle 18, riunione dei grillini con Crimi. I grillini devono decidere tra Conte o Bonafede".*



Sarebbe veramente spettacolare vedere i grillozzi rimangiarsi pure il giustizialismo per far tirare a campare l'avvocato ahahha


----------



## smallball (25 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> L'impressione, comunque, è che si sia formato un bel cortocircuito che solo Renzi può decidere di risolvere o meno.



Un altro premier e maggioranza "Ursula"


----------



## fabri47 (25 Gennaio 2021)

*Dagospia: Conte andrà da Mattarella a dimettersi tra le 18:30 e le 19:00, dopo una formale comunicazione al Consiglio dei ministri. Il premier, inoltre, potrebbe chiedere al Presidente della Repubblica un mandato esplorativo per trovare una maggioranza entro 24/48 ore. Ma è molto difficile e solo un riappacificamento con Renzi può portare ad una maggioranza.*


----------



## fabri47 (25 Gennaio 2021)

*Sardoni (La7): "Voce più insistente dai palazzi, se Conte salirà al Colle sarà per dimettersi".*


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il premier *Giuseppe Conte dovrebbe dimettersi *già da *oggi *e non domani.
> 
> *Diretta tv su La7 *con la Maratona di Enrico Mentana, in onda già da adesso.
> 
> ...



Per l’ennesima volta Renzi ha dato le carte.
Si puó criticare quanto si vuole, ma è l’unico vero politico di livello che c’é ora in Italia.


----------



## 7vinte (25 Gennaio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Per l’ennesima volta Renzi ha dato le carte.
> Si puó criticare quanto si vuole, ma è l’unico vero politico di livello che c’é ora in Italia.



È l'unico che ha davvero avuto i maestri DC, è un vecchio volpone


----------



## Andris (25 Gennaio 2021)

ok bonafede è il problema di questa settimana,ma ogni volta se ne ripresenterà un altro.
non puoi avere un governo che annaspa,basta un'onda più alta e vai sotto
ogni volta che c'è un tema divisivo dobbiamo stare impantanati per giorni a vedere questo mercimonio ?
due settimane che stiamo dietro a questi giochetti di poltronari
per piacere su,trovi la maggioranza assoluta definitiva o sparisca


----------



## fabri47 (25 Gennaio 2021)

*Mentana: "Riunione in corso tra Franceschini, i ministri del suo partito e Zingaretti. Secondo fonti vicine al Quirinale, Conte si prepara a dimettersi per domani mattina dopo la riunione del Consiglio dei ministri".*


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Gennaio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Per l’ennesima volta Renzi ha dato le carte.
> Si puó criticare quanto si vuole, ma è l’unico vero politico di livello che c’é ora in Italia.



La cosa geniale è stata la conferenza stampa in ora di grande audience (in contemporanea con la vita in diretta) con le dimissioni dal governo delle ministre.
Dopo un anno in cui Conte ha usato la televisione pubblica come se fosse il proprio gabinetto personale costringendo milioni di persone ad ascoltare i suoi immondi sproloqui, Renzi ha silurato conte con un discorso incendiario a reti unificate.

Semplicemente un capolavoro

Salvini invece rimase vittima di una narrazione che lo ha ridicolizzato per un mese a reti unificate per aver fatto cadere un governo terribile. A conti fatti, ora, chi aveva ragione? Salvini o Conte?


----------



## fabri47 (25 Gennaio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> ok bonafede è il problema di questa settimana,ma ogni volta se ne ripresenterà un altro.
> non puoi avere un governo che annaspa,basta un'onda più alta e vai sotto
> ogni volta che c'è un tema divisivo dobbiamo stare impantanati per giorni a questo mercimonio ?
> due settimane che stiamo dietro a questi giochetti di poltronari
> per piacere su,trovi la maggioranza assoluta definitiva o sparisca


Quello che dicevo io. Si è creato un cortocircuito.


----------



## sunburn (25 Gennaio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Per l’ennesima volta Renzi ha dato le carte.
> Si puó criticare quanto si vuole, ma è l’unico vero politico di livello che c’é ora in Italia.





7vinte ha scritto:


> È l'unico che ha davvero avuto i maestri DC, è un vecchio volpone



Perdonatemi, ma quando leggo queste cose mi cascano le braccia perché penso che davvero ci siano zero speranze per questo Paese. Un politico di livello è quello che *amministra la cosa pubblica portando benefici alla collettività*. Se davvero siete convinti che un bravo politico sia colui abile nei giochini di palazzo, chiudiamo tutto e buonanotte. Perché, col vostro parametro, abbiamo avuto centinaia di "politici di livello". Eppure...


----------



## fabri47 (25 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Mentana: "Riunione in corso tra Franceschini, i ministri del suo partito e Zingaretti. Secondo fonti vicine al Quirinale, Conte si prepara a dimettersi per domani mattina dopo la riunione del Consiglio dei ministri".*


.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Gennaio 2021)

*Finita la Maratona Mentana.*


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Gennaio 2021)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Per un attimo ho pensato ad Antonio



sarebbe stato certamente più interessante.


----------



## emamilan99 (25 Gennaio 2021)

renzi ha ottenuto quello che voleva: mandare in crisi pd e 5 stelle e rientrare più forte nel governo dettando lui alcuni punti(mes?).. resta da capire se ci saranno le consultazioni dei vari partiti con mattarella visto che non sono obbligatorie.. in ogni caso ci sarà un conte ter: o ci sarà un rientro nel governo di iv o si allargherà a forza italia e centristi vari come udc e cambiamo
Ricordatevi che tra 1 anno si elegge il nuovo pdr, nessuno vuole andare a votare e consegnare il parlamento al cdx


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' il boia scelto per mandare definitivamente all'inferno questa nazione. A missione compiuta, sparirà. Con le saccocce piene ed un biglietto per l'arca di Noè.



gli auguro di fare la femmina del cavallo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Gennaio 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Perdonatemi, ma quando leggo queste cose mi cascano le braccia perché penso che davvero ci siano zero speranze per questo Paese. Un politico di livello è quello che *amministra la cosa pubblica portando benefici alla collettività*. Se davvero siete convinti che un bravo politico sia colui abile nei giochini di palazzo, chiudiamo tutto e buonanotte. Perché, col vostro parametro, abbiamo avuto centinaia di "politici di livello". Eppure...






Troppa gente ormai prende Game of Thrones come riferimento di "politica"


----------



## fabri47 (25 Gennaio 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> renzi ha ottenuto quello che voleva: mandare in crisi pd e 5 stelle e rientrare più forte nel governo dettando lui alcuni punti(mes?).. *resta da capire se ci saranno le consultazioni con mattarela visto che non sono obbligatorie.. in goni caso o ci sarà un rientro nel governo di iv o si allargherà a forza italia e centristi vari come udc e cambiamo*


Penso che si sia capito che sarà un governo zoppicante in tal caso. Renzi non è stupido, ha capito che senza di lui non vanno lontano.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Gennaio 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Perdonatemi, ma quando leggo queste cose mi cascano le braccia perché penso che davvero ci siano zero speranze per questo Paese. Un politico di livello è quello che *amministra la cosa pubblica portando benefici alla collettività*. Se davvero siete convinti che un bravo politico sia colui abile nei giochini di palazzo, chiudiamo tutto e buonanotte. Perché, col vostro parametro, abbiamo avuto centinaia di "politici di livello". Eppure...



cristo se hai ragione........ come dire che il bravo calciatore è quello che si riesce a far dare lo stipendio più alto e in campo poi fa schifo.
mino raiola gran procuratore... gli esempi sono questi.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Gennaio 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Perdonatemi, ma quando leggo queste cose mi cascano le braccia perché penso che davvero ci siano zero speranze per questo Paese. Un politico di livello è quello che *amministra la cosa pubblica portando benefici alla collettività*. Se davvero siete convinti che un bravo politico sia colui abile nei giochini di palazzo, chiudiamo tutto e buonanotte. Perché, col vostro parametro, abbiamo avuto centinaia di "politici di livello". Eppure...


Che poi alla fin fine Renzi sta fregando e ricattando il governo più incapace della storia della repubblica eh. Sarebbe umiliante il contrario...


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Gennaio 2021)

*Domani mattina alle 9 è stato convocato il Consiglio dei Ministri avente come oggetto le dimissioni di Conte. In seguito salirà al Quirinale.*


----------



## fabri47 (25 Gennaio 2021)

Come andrà a finire secondo voi? Per me o governo Conte Ter con i responsabili, ma super instabile, oppure torna Renzi a comandare tutto con Conte ridimensionato.


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Come andrà a finire secondo voi? Per me o governo Conte Ter con i responsabili, ma super instabile, oppure torna Renzi a comandare tutto con Conte ridimensionato.



A conti fatti, è un po' come se Mattarella nel 2019 avesse reincarico Conte per far riappacificare 5s e lega. Però andrà così, reincarico, finta riappacificazione con Renzi e trionfale ritorno allo stesso governo di oggi con ministri diversi.
A Conte va bene qualunque cosa pur di mantenere la poltrona


----------



## fabri47 (25 Gennaio 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> A conti fatti, è un po' come se Mattarella nel 2019 avesse reincarico Conte per far riappacificare 5s e lega. Però andrà così, reincarico, *finta riappacificazione con Renzi e trionfale ritorno allo stesso governo di oggi con ministri diversi*.
> A Conte va bene qualunque cosa pur di mantenere la poltrona


Sarebbe la fine politica definitiva di Conte e del M5S, quindi a me non dispiacerebbe in toto questa opzione.


----------



## cris (25 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il premier *Giuseppe Conte dovrebbe dimettersi *già da *oggi *e non domani.
> 
> *Diretta tv su La7 *con la Maratona di Enrico Mentana, in onda già da adesso.
> 
> ...



Elezioni subito, diamo il paese in mano al capitano Salvini finalmente, spiccando il volo verso un futuro roseo grazie a lui


----------



## Goro (25 Gennaio 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> Elezioni subito, diamo il paese in mano al capitano Salvini finalmente, spiccando il volo verso un futuro roseo grazie a lui



Succederà solo che l'agenda europea subirà un leggero ritardo


----------



## Wetter (25 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Come andrà a finire secondo voi? Per me o governo Conte Ter con i responsabili, ma super instabile, oppure torna Renzi a comandare tutto con Conte ridimensionato.



Se ci fosse coerenza Conte non dovrebbe riappacificare mai con Renzi e Renzi con Conte. Ma abbiamo visto che la coerenza non alberga tra questi soggetti, che pur di mantenere saldamente il governo sarebbero disposti a tutto.


----------



## hakaishin (25 Gennaio 2021)

Basta, finalmente vai via e sparisci per sempre!
Un sogno le sue dimissioni, ma non mi fido finché non le vedo..questa bestia è troppo incollata alla poltrona.
Lui è l’esponente di spicco del periodo peggiore della storia politica di questo paese. Un disastro completo!


----------



## hakaishin (25 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## Miro (25 Gennaio 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Perdonatemi, ma quando leggo queste cose mi cascano le braccia perché penso che davvero ci siano zero speranze per questo Paese. Un politico di livello è quello che *amministra la cosa pubblica portando benefici alla collettività*. Se davvero siete convinti che un bravo politico sia colui abile nei giochini di palazzo, chiudiamo tutto e buonanotte. Perché, col vostro parametro, abbiamo avuto centinaia di "politici di livello". Eppure...



Da scolpire nella pietra, o meglio all'entrata di ogni ufficio pubblico. Invece ahinoi in questo Paese la politica è ridotta a una royal rumble in cui vince chi riesce a sguazzare meglio nel letame e negli intrighi di potere.

Più penso al futuro di questo amato Paese e più mi deprimo in senso concreto, mi viene un'angoscia ed un mal di vivere tangibili. Non esiste al momento nessuna figura politica, a destra, sinistra, centro, in alto o in basso in cui riporre fiducia.


----------



## cris (25 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Gennaio 2021)

Ancora una volta, ha vinto Renzi.
Magistrale, da applausi.

Comunque, ora si dipanano cinque strade

1) Conte ter con IV che torna dentro e il M5S che in qualche modo non si sfalda (per ora), vanno avanti finchè tengono i grillini umiliati 
2) Conte ter senza IV con la maggioranza raccogliticcia tra misto e ribelli FI-UDC, se gli va bene arrivano a 165 ma poi in bocca al lupo a tirare fino al semestre bianco 
3) Conte non ha maggioranza, governo (Cartabia?) tecnico di scopo per la gestione di pandemia, crisi economica e piano vaccinale con impegno che Mattarella sciolga le camere entro il semestre bianco (probabilmente a giugno-luglio) e si vada al voto per settembre, con la parte più a rischio della popolazione già vaccinata 
4) Conte non ha la maggioranza, governo politico guidato da un nuovo esponente gradito a M5S PD LeU e IV (probabilmente di area PD, magari Bettini stesso, Delrio o Franceschini con buona pace dei 5stalle umiliati di nuovo) 
5) Viene giù tutto, non si trova una convergenza, Mattarella scioglie le camere nel weekend e si vota a Marzo in piena pandemia

Sono certo al 100% che finirà in uno di questi 5 modi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Gennaio 2021)

I CInque Stelle che ancora si rimangiano ogni proclamo fatto appena qualche ora prima, e si preparano ad accogliere mafiosi centristi, renziani rinnegati e berlusconiani.
Ma sarà rimasto qualcuno con un briciolo di dignità tra i Cinque Stelle? Di Battista ha già spento il megafono?


----------



## 7vinte (25 Gennaio 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ancora una volta, ha vinto Renzi.
> Magistrale, da applausi.
> 
> Comunque, ora si dipanano cinque strade
> ...



Beh, facile scommettere, diciamo che al di fuori di queste opzioni c'è solo il golpe militare


----------



## cris (25 Gennaio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> I CInque Stelle che ancora si rimangiano ogni proclamo fatto appena qualche ora prima, e si preparano ad accogliere mafiosi centristi, renziani rinnegati e berlusconiani.
> Ma sarà rimasto qualcuno con un briciolo di dignità tra i Cinque Stelle? Di Battista ha già spento il megafono?



Vadano a quel paese pure i 5S, ma se vogliamo guardare con onestà intellettuale le alternative politiche a questo governo c’è da spararsi nelle gambe, siamo rovinati. Siamo stra finiti in quanto abbiamo una pietosa classe politica specchio dell’analfabetismo funzionale dilagante in questo povero paese che se avesse un po piu di intelletto e cultura, valorizzando le eccellenze, sarebbe uno dei primi al mondo


----------



## fabri47 (25 Gennaio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> I CInque Stelle che ancora si rimangiano ogni proclamo fatto appena qualche ora prima, e si preparano ad accogliere mafiosi centristi, renziani rinnegati e berlusconiani.
> Ma sarà rimasto qualcuno con un briciolo di dignità tra i Cinque Stelle? Di Battista ha già spento il megafono?


Di Battista ha detto "_Ben vengano Maria Rosaria Rossi e Ciampolillo_" in quanto il male è il "renzismo".


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Di Battista ha detto "_Ben vengano Maria Rosaria Rossi e Ciampolillo_" in quanto il male è il "renzismo".



Beh, ora se li becca tutti e tre insieme. Enjoy Dibba.


----------



## cris (25 Gennaio 2021)

Ce un odio, che in qualche modo posso capire, verso il governo attuale ma le alternative affosserebbero il paese allo stesso modo se non peggio

Che poi i di maio, gli speranza e la metà di mille di ex disoccupati o paninari che compongono il governo, tra l’altro in clamorosa ed oggettiva maggioranza del sud, possano star sulle scatole sono il primo a dirlo.
tuttavia sono preoccupato seriamente delle alternative, che sono variegate ed anche composte da gente del nord, tipo la lega di salvini e fontana che manda erroneamente 10mln di italiani in zona rossa in quanto ritardato mentale.. oppure forza italia, delle mignotte e/o dei pregiudicati, trogloditi non indifferenti dal governo attuale... uno sano di mente avrebbe poco di cui godere


----------



## Wetter (25 Gennaio 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ancora una volta, ha vinto Renzi.
> Magistrale, da applausi.
> 
> Comunque, ora si dipanano cinque strade
> ...



Questo sarebbe un capolavoro del PD, che uscito sconfitto alle elezioni si troverebbe a governare il paese


----------



## admin (25 Gennaio 2021)

*Mediaset: Casalino ha comunicato alla stampa delle dimissioni di Conte prima che la comunicazione arrivasse a Mattarella. Cosa mai accaduta nella storia della Repubblica.*


----------



## admin (25 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il premier *Giuseppe Conte dovrebbe dimettersi *già da *oggi *e non domani.
> 
> *Diretta tv su La7 *con la Maratona di Enrico Mentana, in onda già da adesso.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## davidsdave80 (25 Gennaio 2021)

Sono d'accordo, zero ( o quasi) 
La cartina di tornasole, e' stata la farsa degli stati generali:
- dopo aver fatto una cosa secondo me molto buona, ossia dare mandato a dei professionisti un piano di rilancio per il Paese (l'ho letto e mi sembravano ottime idee) , tutto viene apparentemente buttato nel c**so... 
Avremmo avuto adesso il piano di rilancio bello che fatto e strutturato
Invece, nessuno , media inclusi, ne parla piu' ..
Ora grande caos e disorganizzazione all'Italiana... dove
vogliamo andare ? 
La Francia, su certi versi anche piu' burocratico di noi come paese, ha pero' alcuni punti di forza tra cui piu' " organizzazione"


----------



## admin (25 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Mediaset: Casalino ha comunicato alla stampa delle dimissioni di Conte prima che la comunicazione arrivasse a Mattarella. Cosa mai accaduta nella storia della Repubblica.*



.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Mediaset: Casalino ha comunicato alla stampa delle dimissioni di Conte prima che la comunicazione arrivasse a Mattarella. Cosa mai accaduta nella storia della Repubblica.*



Cacarella si sarà sicuramente offeso, tanto offeso che è già pronto a ridare l'incarico a questo qui e al suo eunuco.


----------



## Mika (25 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il premier *Giuseppe Conte dovrebbe dimettersi *già da *oggi *e non domani.
> 
> *Diretta tv su La7 *con la Maratona di Enrico Mentana, in onda già da adesso.
> 
> ...



Spero che Mattarella non accetti il Conte ter. Non si è mai visto un Primo Ministro cadere due volte e trovarsi una terza volta. Non vogliono andare a votare ok, ma almeno cambiassero Presidente del Consiglio.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Gennaio 2021)

Ma che ragioniamo.

Finirà nella solita maniera. Cioè, la peggiore possibile.


----------



## hakaishin (25 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Mediaset: Casalino ha comunicato alla stampa delle dimissioni di Conte prima che la comunicazione arrivasse a Mattarella. Cosa mai accaduta nella storia della Repubblica.*



Casalino, conde, di maio, azzolina ecc
Ma come siamo caduti così in basso? E c’è chi ancora li difende?
Siamo nel degrado totale, il decadimento dei costumi è ormai netto.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Gennaio 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Casalino, conde, di maio, azzolina ecc
> Ma come siamo caduti così in basso? E c’è chi ancora li difende?
> Siamo nel degrado totale, il decadimento dei costumi è ormai netto.



Un bel governo Liliana/Renzi/Verdini e passa la paura.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Gennaio 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Un bel governo Liliana/Renzi/Verdini e passa la paura.



L'osannato dio della politica, Renzi, che va a prendere istruzioni da Verdini in carcere...


----------



## hakaishin (25 Gennaio 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Un bel governo Liliana/Renzi/Verdini e passa la paura.



In effetti ci manca solo questo e la bottega degli orrori è completa.
Tanto ci sarebbero folle festanti ad acclamare sti porci


----------



## Zenos (25 Gennaio 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> In effetti ci manca solo questo e la bottega degli orrori è completa.
> Tanto ci sarebbero folle festanti ad acclamare sti porci



Quindi chi vorresti al governo?Berlusconi?salvini?Renzi?M5S sono i meno peggio alternative attualmente non c'è ne sono.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## Wetter (25 Gennaio 2021)

Domanda da perfetto ignorante, comunque vada la faccenda, Conte Ter, larghe Intese o PD al governo, mi confermate che i vari Speranza,Azzolina ecc ecc non possono essere rieletti come ministri? O meglio, nel caso di un Conte Ter è molto improbabile che vengano confermati nelle loro posizioni?


----------



## bmb (25 Gennaio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Cacarella si sarà sicuramente offeso, tanto offeso che è già pronto a ridare l'incarico a questo qui e al suo eunuco.



In anteprima, il PdR Sergio Mattarella mentre scioglie le riserve sul prossimo Premier.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il premier *Giuseppe Conte dovrebbe dimettersi *già da *oggi *e non domani.
> 
> *Diretta tv su La7 *con la Maratona di Enrico Mentana, in onda già da adesso.
> 
> ...



Scanzi è un uomo distrutto. Non credo abbia più la forza di mettere i soliti screen ove si vantava di essere il “giornalista” più seguito d’Italia.


----------



## Sculacciacciughe (25 Gennaio 2021)

la luce in fondo al tunnel.

per fortuna dellitalia ci sono validissime alternative. Salvini, Zingaretti, Berlusconi, etc.

validissime.


----------



## admin (25 Gennaio 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Scanzi è un uomo distrutto. Non credo abbia più la forza di mettere i soliti screen ove si vantava di essere il “giornalista” più seguito d’Italia.



Questi fanno schifo, e non ci sono dubbi. Ma anche la corte di giullari che si portano dietro è agghiacciante. Mamma mia che soggetti.

E pensare che un tempo si prendeva per il culo Emilio Fede. Un gigante rispetto a questi omuncoli.


----------



## sampapot (26 Gennaio 2021)

anche in caso di dimissioni non cambierà niente....ci sarà un Conte-ter con un governo di larghe intese, con qualche rimpasto ministeriale...qualche contentino (carica politica) per chi si unisce al nuovo governo...tutte cose già viste


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Gennaio 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Scanzi è un uomo distrutto. Non credo abbia più la forza di mettere i soliti screen ove si vantava di essere il “giornalista” più seguito d’Italia.



Si può fare ancora meglio. Voglio vedere le facce di Scanzi e Travaglio quando Di Maio stringerà la mano a Berlusconi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Gennaio 2021)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Domanda da perfetto ignorante, comunque vada la faccenda, Conte Ter, larghe Intese o PD al governo, mi confermate che i vari Speranza,Azzolina ecc ecc non possono essere rieletti come ministri? O meglio, nel caso di un Conte Ter è molto improbabile che vengano confermati nelle loro posizioni?



Speranza e Boccia, ahimé, credo siano inamovibili per il loro ruolo "di esperienza" nella pandemia di questi mesi. Io li spedirei sulla luna per primi, ma hanno troppi contatti avviati nella gestione della pandemia, rimarranno stabili.
Sicuramente verrà fatta fuori la deleteria e inutile De Micheli.

Per quel che riguarda i disastrosi casi umani Cinque Stelle, come Bonafede o Azzolina, bella domanda. In caso di Conte Ter i CInque Stelle sarebbero pesantemente depotenziati, visto il ritorno di renzi, ma non possono nemmeno rinunciare a cuor leggero a ministri simbolici come Di Maio, Azzolina o Bonafede, con tutte le loro bandierine ideologiche.
Ok che questi ammazzano pure le madri pur di restare incollati al governo, e potrebbero rinnegare anche i ministri, ma credo ci sia un limite di dignità anche per loro... credo.

In caso di governo PD o larghe intese, invece, verranno spazzati via come immondizia. Ovviamente anche il PD non sopporta i ministri cinque stelle, sono i primi consapevoli della loro incompetenza.

Detto questo i 5S restano il partito di maggioranza in parlamento e in senato, quindi per forza avranno sempre l'ultima parola, a meno che non si coalizzino tutti gli altri partiti, CSX + CDX, contro di loro.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Gennaio 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Quindi chi vorresti al governo?Berlusconi?salvini?Renzi?M5S sono i meno peggio alternative attualmente non c'è ne sono.


I 5 stalle sarebbero i meno peggio? Spero tu stia scherzando.
Io vorrei si andasse a votare. Basta pd e 5 stalle, mai più.
Se non vogliono votare allora draghi subito


----------



## SmokingBianco (26 Gennaio 2021)

Calma ragazzi, questo piuttosto che mollare la poltrona governerebbe con CasaPound, idem i grillini.


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Quindi chi vorresti al governo?Berlusconi?salvini?Renzi?M5S sono i meno peggio alternative attualmente non c'è ne sono.



Berlusconi a 180 anni é un politico migliore di tutti questi messi insieme. Disonesto si, ma nettamente meglio di questa sciagura dei 5s


----------



## Nevergiveup (26 Gennaio 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> I 5 stalle sarebbero i meno peggio? Spero tu stia scherzando.
> Io vorrei si andasse a votare. Basta pd e 5 stalle, mai più.
> Se non vogliono votare allora draghi subito



La tragedia italiana è che nei politici non vi è nessuna figura che siede su quelle poltrone per merito, tutti per conoscenze e amici di amici, e come nella sanità questo modo trentennale di mandare avanti le cose produce incompetenza e incapacità totale ai più alti livelli, è inutile sperare di trovare capacità e risorse umane dove queste non esistono.

Ci meritiamo un bel commissariamento, un Draghi o chi per lui in cabina di regia e quattro calci in culo dai partner europei che tengono al tavolo un gigante che non è più nemmeno in grado di allacciarsi le scarpe da solo.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Gennaio 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> La tragedia italiana è che nei politici non vi è nessuna figura che siede su quelle poltrone per merito, tutti per conoscenze e amici di amici, e come nella sanità questo modo trentennale di mandare avanti le cose produce incompetenza e incapacità totale ai più alti livelli, è inutile sperare di trovare capacità e risorse umane dove queste non esistono.
> 
> Ci meritiamo un bel commissariamento, un Draghi o chi per lui in cabina di regia e quattro calci in culo dai partner europei che tengono al tavolo un gigante che non è più nemmeno in grado di allacciarsi le scarpe da solo.



Guarda, sono d’accordo su tutto. Hai descritto il modus operandi tutto italiano che è presente ad ogni livello, dalla politica alla sanità, dagli enti pubblici a quelli privati, dalle scuole alle piccole aziende.
Sono favorevolissimo ad un governo draghi e anzi sarebbe la soluzione migliore per noi al momento.
Nessuno degli schifosi politici del sistema italiano deve avere potere al momento


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Gennaio 2021)

Comunque vada, ci si sta approcciando a terreni molto scivolosi.
In questo momento esiste già un netto scollamento tra palazzo e popolo.
Soluzioni raccogliticcie alla bell'e meglio con il chiaro obiettivo di non andare a votare rischiano davvero, uniti alle scadenze gravi dei prossimi mesi (ristori, recovery, licenziamenti) di catapultarci nei nuovi anni di piombo.
Inutile dire che va tutto a vantaggio di Salvini e Meloni.


----------



## enigmistic02 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Che non cambierà nulla o quasi è già stato detto? 

Chi parla di possibilità di voto o è molto ingenuo o un genio del male. 

Indipendentemente da chi sarà il premier, ci sarà il pd dietro le quinte, unica vera nefasta costante.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2021)

*Repubblica: Conte avrebbe detto ai suoi in privato "Non è detto che stavolta riuscirò a farcela".*


----------



## hakaishin (26 Gennaio 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Comunque vada, ci si sta approcciando a terreni molto scivolosi.
> In questo momento esiste già un netto scollamento tra palazzo e popolo.
> Soluzioni raccogliticcie alla bell'e meglio con il chiaro obiettivo di non andare a votare rischiano davvero, uniti alle scadenze gravi dei prossimi mesi (ristori, recovery, licenziamenti) di catapultarci nei nuovi anni di piombo.
> Inutile dire che va tutto a vantaggio di Salvini e Meloni.


Ma salvini e Meloni non sono il male assoluto...
Tra l’altro vincono facile contro il blocco pd-5stalle-radical chic poiché sono disastrosi e stanno affondando il paese però con l’aura di perfezione. E quando non c’è nulla da fare si appellano al fascismo. Ormai la gente si è rotta le balle di ste cose eh

Comunque giusto che paghino tutti e sarebbe giusto che la gente si rivolti, perché non è possibile questo dramma per non votare. Siamo l’unico paese al mondo ridotto così


----------



## hakaishin (26 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: Conte avrebbe detto ai suoi in privato "Non è detto che stavolta riuscirò a farcela".*



Vai fuori dalle balle su
Un minimo di dignità cerca di mantenerla. Sei tale e quale agli altri, anzi sei peggio perché fingi di essere migliore e alla fine fai schifo.

Ma che schifo è questo? Ma come ci siamo ridotti così?


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Gennaio 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma salvini e Meloni non sono il male assoluto...
> Tra l’altro vincono facile contro il blocco pd-5stalle-radical chic poiché sono disastrosi e stanno affondando il paese però con l’aura di perfezione. E quando non c’è nulla da fare si appellano al fascismo. Ormai la gente si è rotta le balle di ste cose eh
> 
> Comunque giusto che paghino tutti e sarebbe giusto che la gente si rivolti, perché non è possibile questo dramma per non votare. Siamo l’unico paese al mondo ridotto così



Non c'è dubbio sul fatto che il tanto temuto Cdx dia due piste a PD e soprattutto ai 5 stalle.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Gennaio 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non c'è dubbio sul fatto che il tanto temuto Cdx dia due piste a PD e soprattutto ai 5 stalle.



E la cosa ridicola è che il cdx fa pena anch’esso. Quindi vedi come stanno messi i partiti di maggioranza...


----------



## Devil man (26 Gennaio 2021)

se si andrà a votare io sinceramente sto rivalutando la Meloni, penso al momento sia la meno peggio...


----------



## varvez (26 Gennaio 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> se si andrà a votare io sinceramente sto rivalutando la Meloni, penso al momento sia la meno peggio...



Ritengo all'1% la possibilità che si vada a votare. Lo hanno detto chiaramente: con la scusa della pandemia non si potrà votare (unici al mondo).


----------

